# Moving to Pulpi area?



## alanp26 (Aug 8, 2015)

Thinking about moving to the Pulpi area, Pulpi is a small town, 5 miles inland from San Juan de los Terreros, Almeria district.

Anyone out there know the area well or quite well?

Do you have a helpful comment, either good or bad?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Don't know it that well but is home to large amounts of South Americans , many of whom work in the surrounding agriculture industry. Always struck me as quite a pleasant place .
p.s. It is 9 miles over the hills.


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

yes i know it reasonably well. which bit are you looking at? . if it's the TM development it's right on the coast. we looked in on it about two weeks ago, looks like they're about to start the next phase.
it's quite a nice village seems to have everything you need.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

smitty5668 said:


> yes i know it reasonably well. which bit are you looking at? . if it's the TM development it's right on the coast. we looked in on it about two weeks ago, looks like they're about to start the next phase.
> it's quite a nice village seems to have everything you need.


He is looking at Pulpi, the town I thought rather than the Mar De pulpi development down at San Juan de los Terreros.

Web Oficial del Ayuntamiento de Pulpí


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

whoops!! i thought it was the coastal one. the other inland pueblo village from memory does not have a lot going for it.


----------

